# CADPAT Rain gear



## 421 EME (27 Jan 2008)

Just wanted to know if the New rain gear is be issued to Army units yet or not???


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2008)

421 EME said:
			
		

> Just wanted to know if the New rain gear is be issued to Army units yet or not???



Use the search function this question has been asked and answered before.


----------



## 421 EME (27 Jan 2008)

My bad, will search.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2008)

No problemo


----------



## Inch (27 Jan 2008)

And with that, on goes the lock.

Inch
Army.ca Staff


----------

